# Mac & Friends Thread



## x_takeitlikeaman (Jun 20, 2015)

I saw where someone made a thread to add photos of their animals so they did't have to create multiple threads...genius!









Mac sitting pretty on the way to the vet.
27.2 lbs. of pure love.









Waiting on the Vet.









The vet is hard work!









10 weeks old paw v. 13 week paw









Destruct-o-Puppy









How is this comfortable?

Mac Reacting to a Funny Noise
^^ YouTube Video^^


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

He's such a cute puppy!!!


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Great pictures of Mac. Thanks for sharing x_takeitlikeaman.

Joe


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaw, that face!! 

What a cute boy!


----------



## x_takeitlikeaman (Jun 20, 2015)

Thank y'all! He is a handful but we love him!
Here are some more!









Bully sticks are great!









Big brother basset and his little, freckled chicken wing.









Mac loved being out for the 4th. We parked far from the happening and he was a trooper! Not an ounce of fear!









Dog bed..nah, I got my stuffed animals.









Love my stuffies.


----------



## rabbit (Jan 14, 2012)

He's adorable. that lil wrinkly face is killer. cute pup


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

Great photos, thank you for sharing!


----------



## x_takeitlikeaman (Jun 20, 2015)

15 weeks and getting taller.









Grey Eyed Boy.
Please note the chewed wall...

Thank y'all for the kind words!


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Hey, I have some walls that look just like that! LOL. Love that expression in that last pic.

Joe


----------



## x_takeitlikeaman (Jun 20, 2015)

jttar said:


> Hey, I have some walls that look just like that! LOL. Love that expression in that last pic.
> 
> Joe


Ha! That is the face of a confused pup.
I saw him sitting, gazing out the window at a few birds and ran towards him.
I had my pandora playing and as the "break down" was going he didn't know what was happening.


----------



## x_takeitlikeaman (Jun 20, 2015)

Mac's brother, Nick, has ears 2" shy of the World Record holder.









Derptastic.









Yin and Yag.









On the way to the vet to check out his stomach (which is 100% better!) and get his last puppy shot!









He loved sitting in this chair waiting...weirdo. Ha!


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

MAN!! Nick has some flappers, I love 'em! You really lucked out with two great looking dogs. Again, thanks for taking the time to share with us.

Joe


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Mac's face is just adorable!


----------



## x_takeitlikeaman (Jun 20, 2015)

I just got back from a week long vacation and I came home to this cutie









He has one ear that loves to either stick up or flip the opposite way.
We call it the "Donald Trump".













































4 month, 4 day old paw









When you are getting ready for "Dog"warts and your wand just isn't working.









I think he was over me taking photos.









Mac for President.









Any one else stop moving for 2 minutes and they sit on your feet.


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

He has such an inquisitive face. He looks like such a honey.


----------



## x_takeitlikeaman (Jun 20, 2015)

Katey said:


> He has such an inquisitive face. He looks like such a honey.


 He is a little nut. He gives my other 3 dogs a run for their money both in patience and athleticism, ha!


----------

